#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 你想當比較現實的龍還是卡通的龍?

## gtr30918

你想當比較現實的龍還是卡通的龍?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

現實的龍(國外神話的那種)

想知道什麼樣子請參考魔龍之眼裏面那之冰龍(光速逃

一開始的獸設(?!)的靈感就是從牠身上得來的(炸

----------


## 克萊西恩

我比較想當卡通裡的龍吧
其實卡通裡的人都可以 誰叫他們畫得那麼完美 XD
而且也想講話時可以冒出像驚嘆號或汗珠之類的 感覺會蠻實用的

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

卡通的龍...現實的龍....難以抉擇的選擇

不過閒熊最後還是選擇卡通的龍~

卡通的龍比較有趣~表情也豐富(受到龍王傳說的影響XD")

----------


## DDdragon

通常是龍我都很喜歡耶~

不過我也不喜歡亂七八糟的那種~

所以卡通化的龍半多都是OK的啦~(喜歡現實的多一點點)

你想想看-.-遊戲王中的卡通青眼白龍只有一個囧字阿

不過相對就有超優秀的白龍那~~~~~(龍王..../大樂)

可惜我不是唸生物的呀=W=

不然我很想去弄一隻來養XD

P.S 養龍千萬不要拿人類去餵牠-.- 對龍的身體相當的傷!!

----------


## 雪之龍

在這世界裡...
我還是覺得當個現實的龍比較好...
是感覺啦...
卡通的太Q了一點...會覺得很奇怪^^  :Very Happy:

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

恩.....現實的......吧。

我自己也是蠻偏向現實的啦。

看起來就是比較真實、比較有威嚇感就是了(笑

----------


## 0052100

當然還是現實的龍 看起來比較有臨場感(?)XD

----------


## tsuki.白

現實的龍+1
這樣比較有威風感~
卡通的龍...經常帶給我一種印象就是搞笑角色
樣貌上大多也失去了外國神話中龍本來的帥氣
我就是喜歡龍威猛的姿態啊~~

----------


## saylam

大家好,我係新加入的．﹏．
雖然我係超愛龍王傳說哥d龍(頭像取龍王傳說其中一集+我改少少的圖),但如果比我選,我都係都選現實吧,因為大多數卡通龍都偏向可愛or型和完美=_+.但係psp有一種game叫monster hunter(大家應該都知喇+-+).哥d龍偏向現實化,會攻擊人和好有威嚇感-v-,,,,所以做一隻現實龍會好師=v+

----------


## 則

都喜歡

現實...跟卡通

一樣都能畫出兇猛的感覺

只是畫者怎麼表達

----------


## 小劍

在下是認為各有各的特色吧！
因為現實中的龍給人感覺比較威猛，
而卡通中的龍總是多了許多不同的活動空間吧！

----------


## 龍游踏塵

比較喜歡現實的，感覺而已。卡通的龍更像人類，少了龍的感覺

----------


## 白銀狼之魂

現實的洋龍+1
卡通?...我比較喜歡用"動畫"這字眼
動畫的龍,當然都過於人性化(?)

何時願望才會成真呢?

----------


## Kaileimute

現實的龍
可以體驗邀翔天空的感覺!(把自己當成龍的話

如果可以我想兩個都選  :Mr. Green:  
動畫我也喜歡啊...

----------


## ho29281475

我選現實的
因為感覺比較有威嚴
而且感覺比較帥

----------


## 獠也

卡通吧.........
現實中還有沒有龍我不知道......
雖然相信有啦......
但卡通中卻可以依我的喜好亂創~XXDDD

----------


## 藍色暗燄

卡通的龍 我只有喜歡龍王低(我除龍王之外 很少看過卡通版的龍了
我比較喜歡現實版的 比較有威懾力
可以參考 龍騎士電影裡面的 藍龍思飛
卡通版的龍 除了龍王之外 我想不出我還在哪裡看過其他的龍了
遊戲的倒是有幾個

可以推薦幾步 有關龍的卡通給我看看ㄇ?
(感謝啦

----------


## Argraox_Rena

比較真實的龍當然大好!!
覺得卡通裡的龍...有一點距離....
卡通的龍除非是那種超寫實或是3D的....那還算喜歡

龍的存在當然越真實越好,嗯??

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

還是覺得現實的龍比較好！

比較有莊嚴感，且更接近於神話...

----------


## nice

卡通龍+1

我天生喜歡搞笑所以我喜歡卡通化的

但是我龍和狼都喜歡

----------


## 火焰龍族

我什麼龍都喜歡,不過步要太奇怪的龍就好了~! 
卡通的龍也不錯,我也喜歡龍王傳說~!

----------


## V仔

啊~~想了好久，最後還是選擇現實的龍了嘎~XD

雖然說卡通的龍比較多樣的表情，動作也比較生動。

不過卡通嘛...說不定哪一天龍真的現實化了，所以最後選擇現實搂~

當然對我來說，現實的龍我通常就拿WOW來當作例子搂@@

----------


## 一審判一

當然是卡通喔~!
虛擬化的異想世界
這大概是我所想要的八  :jcdragon-drool:  

雖然我常常幻想(羞~~~~)

----------


## 沄详

我想當卡通龍
因為卡通龍可以以自己的想法改變
我最喜歡藍色身體 紅色眼睛
有翅膀 兩隻腳站立
不過想當普通的龍也好看啦  :Very Happy:

----------


## 許狼中將

其實中將都喜歡啊！
反正都是龍啊！不過中將喜歡偏現實的，所以就選了2！
話說東方的龍也不錯…

----------


## 墮落失望的龍

在現實的龍好可是有點比人類還大有點恐懼
但有善良的心是較讚的  :Very Happy:

----------


## 銀灰龍-笨維

嗯...

卡通吧˙ ˙"

因為 我獸設是從卡通來的

不過 兩種都有一定程度的喜歡說一W一

(最近龍都沒畫翅膀= =)

(下次獸設在補上去ˊˋ)

----------


## a70701111

我還是選擇了現實的那種。
看起來比較有真實的感覺阿……
因為鱗片的樣子似乎會更好看XD

----------


## Daisuke

嗯 在下是新來的  請多指教^^

其實在下比較想當卡通的龍~
主要是因為可以改變任何的想法,其實在夏天生就很喜歡卡通了>w<
所以就選1了^^

----------


## 呀杰

現實的龍(國外神話的那種) +1

個人比較喜歡真實一點的龍…

不論是龍人…還是龍型的…都比較好看…

所以都是現實的比較好xd…((((被打xd

----------


## 雷希克斯

我還是會選卡通的龍吧
既帥氣又可愛
才是我的風格...

----------


## 幻影龍

我會選~
        卡通的龍

          雖然說沒有像 現實中的龍 那麼帥~

        可是心裡堅持喜歡卡通的龍 (龍王傳說中的白龍XD  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## 雷凱伊

我選現實...因為...
比較有感覺~~~
而且真要是變成龍了
我想把人抓來姦了!!!(炸  :jcdragon-eat:

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

卡通龍+1

比較多魔法可以玩@@"
除了帥氣就是力量太強大(炸

現實龍也不錯~可以複選嗎(踢飛

----------


## 君尼爾獅

複選+1(什麼鬼XD)
卡通龍有很多種耶~
那我還是選....現實中的龍卡通化!(逃

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

現實的龍(國外神話的那種) +1
如果當卡通的 大部分都好像是給人類看的=3=...
雖然卡通龍種類較多...會的能力好像也比較奇特(?)
但還是真實的龍好阿~
不用像卡通龍一樣 跟著人類生活 或是當什麼龍騎士的騎座...
而且有些卡通 還把龍當成壞蛋腳色=3=
真正的籠就可以自由自在的 跟著同伴們翱翔~
享受著真正的生活~  那才是最棒的>w<!

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

龍會選卡通的龍..
總感覺當卡通的龍會比較帥
像在一些攻擊方面
比較能異想天開
在個性和外表上面
也比較能自由發揮
不用那麼不自在~
純粹是龍的感覺喔!

----------


## 神無

當然卡通龍阿
(龍王看太多)

----------


## 嵐霖

當個現實的龍吧~
我也不知道為什麼...直覺..(爆
可是卡通的龍也不差阿XD
至少很可愛=W=..
但如果可以...兩個都願意嘎XD

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我比較喜歡現實中的龍

比較有威風 酷酷的感覺

卡通中的比較可愛~

但是感覺比較沒威力~"~

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

現實的龍+1

雖然說卡通的龍也蠻好的啦

但我比較偏向現實

所以就選現實的龍了

----------


## arthur_889

l恩~~~~~
的確難以決定阿~~~~
各有優缺點吧
就看你要如何畫出來就是了

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

卡通的+1

因為卡通的想要有啥款式就有什麼
可愛和帥氣的也都能選擇
至於真實的意思是說
像遊戲王那樣出現立體影像
很像真實的那樣嗎?

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

現實的龍+1
可能是因為我想要在現實世界中當隻龍吧  XD

話說神無的第2張白龍圖好帥!!
我超喜歡的  XD!!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

好想兩個都選阿~

不過還是偏向現實中阿

天魔龍XD

神無的第二張白龍好帥+1

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

個人想當卡通的龍@@
特別是藍龍
超喜歡的@@

----------


## 奇比斯克

我嘛 以我的感覺比較想要卡通裡面的龍耶
可惜龍王傳說就播這麼一次而已  而這個Dragon Drive的卡通就不用說了
連台灣都沒播 有時候卡通裡畫的龍比較可愛些>w<
最後的結論是 [卡通的龍><
有東方龍嗎??

--(望頭像~Dragon Drive主角的寵物龍)

----------


## 帕格薩斯

現實的龍(國外神話的那種)!
至少有很多跟我一樣
真快樂啊  :jcdragon-stretch:

----------


## Daniel

現實的吧...畢竟覺得卡通龍缺少一種霸氣~雖然比現實的更可愛~

----------


## Black．Tsai

我是狼~~來這逛逛~~ㄎ
以前有想當過龍.....
可是我並不在意哪一種龍耶...
卡通龍的特色是可愛
可是現實龍有股氣勢

硬要選的話
現實龍略勝一籌~~ㄎㄎ
我喜歡殺氣以及氣勢~~嘿嘿

----------


## 月現.

卡通龍給我的感覺太Q了
現實版感覺比較真實
雖然有些卡通龍畫得也很帥
不過本人還是偏現實那方的啦~

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

卡通龍+1
因為很可愛~~(?)
而且有時候可以做出些有趣(?)表情或動作

可是獥也很喜歡現實的龍~
很難抉擇..
不過還是卡通的龍略勝一籌啦~

----------


## 亞格雷特

應該是卡通的龍吧!
卡通裡面會出現3條線、大汗珠...等的東西
感覺很好玩
而且卡通裡面的武器啦、能力啦通常也會設定的比較有趣
被打到快半死也不一定會就真的說再見
總結:還是當卡通的龍好了

----------


## 吾諾

我還記得上次寫題目寫到很無聊時畫的那隻卡通龍...
Ｑ版臉+啤酒肚＋懶懶的姿勢...
（默默的點了現實的龍）

----------


## 雪影塵星

我雖然很喜歡卡通龍的可愛
但我更喜歡現實龍的帥(腦海突然出現現實龍的眼神

----------


## comecome12

這2個選項真難選嗷~嗷~  :jcdragon-bite:  

不過本龍想要2個都選~
不過第2個選項比較偏向我嗷~嗷~

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

我覺得~現實中的雖然帶有一股威嚴  :Cool:  ~
但我會想到~侏儸紀公園(暴龍~吼!!!!!    (炸!
我!
我比較喜歡!
席龍啦!!!!!
龍王傳說影響到極致了XD!
我真想變成小修ㄟ(XD!)
←←←早期作品(不太好看請見諒

----------


## 樂小狼

中國帝王龍，因為看了戰龍無畏，深深受吸引˙ˇ˙無畏的勇敢.是中華文化的象徵!

----------


## 小藍龍

卡通的龍~^^
因為卡通的龍有很多可愛的臉部表情阿~(尖叫
而且卡通的龍也有很像真實世界的龍阿~
所以還是選擇卡通阿>w<

----------


## 晝

我想會偏現實一點吧~
但是現在的科技這麼好~
卡通裡的龍要有多真實就多真實
唉~只能嘆科技太偉大啦!!(離題

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼會選現實的，因為這樣比較能嚇那些人類！！！ :jcdragon-crazy: 

畢竟有一句俗語如此道：「真龍不實則不威！！！」 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 小藍龍

最近在看遊戲王更愛卡通的龍了＞w＜
尤其是卡通青眼白龍啊~~
覺得好可愛~(雖然白目了點((好像不只一點=w=

----------


## kakashi4896

現實的龍，因為具備了強大的力量，那雙強健的翅膀一直都深深的吸引著我，應該是收到遊戲王跟魔物獵人的影響XDD

----------


## 凔藍

現實的龍~
看起來比較有魄力(?
但敝龍滿喜歡遊戲王裡的卡通青眼白龍(被踹
能當龍的話不管是卡通的還是現實的都好＞w＜

----------


## 狼王白牙

這個問題很有趣，卡通裡的各種角色包括了龍，除了可以違反各種能量守恆定律，萬有引力，與現實中的各種生物體所作不到的動作，還可以設定為現實中不可能的生物特性。舉例來說，可以有身高100公尺，體重數百公噸，還必須具有諸如噴火或飛行能力，這種設定在現實中是會被自己的體重給壓垮的。但是卡通裡就不是這麼一回事，也許具備了上述設定的龍，還可以非常華麗的出現能量集氣或光束砲等攻擊特效，就只有“帥弊了”可以形容。

         如果以現實觀點來說，即使是神話中的龍，具備天氣控制的能力，或是必須成為某種守護神獸，那就簡直是「當龍當得像是在工作」一樣，一點也不有趣。在中國的神話故事中，還有龍因為工作上降水過多造成水災，而遭到殺頭的命運。所以，想當卡通裡的龍+1

          也許用龍來比喻，不會讓一般人所理解，換一種對於一般人的問法，你喜歡當現實中的普通人，還是電影裡的關鍵角色？

----------


## 暗月蒼狼

左看右看
終究覺得現實的龍比較
             帥~~~~~~
（雖然卡通的也不差）
但主要是覺得卡通的龍出現在現實中很怪
就是那個輪廓讓我無法想像如何出現在現實世界……

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

我喜歡現實的龍喔
畢竟現實的龍有摧毀世界的能力嘛~
因為看了波打祭((誤   (((利維坦不要阿!!!!
說不定 龍就生存在你我身邊OWO (而且還使用高科技?
所以能當龍的話我選現實XDD

----------


## Schak

小夏覺得~現實的和虛擬的都很不錯呢~

現實的龍.看起來比較有霸氣!?!?~

虛擬的龍.就像上面蒼狼獸大說的.那卡通的輪廓無法想像如何在現實世界出現-.-

----------


## 德拉格

當現實的龍會比較好                                                
卡通感覺怪怪的

----------

